# What 16gb ddr4 ram for a desktop pc ?



## gasolin (Mar 30, 2019)

After a short period with a rtx 2060 i switced back to my rx 580 and for some reason i got black screen,having trouble starting my pc,reboot,updatede my bios........



I change the ram speed of my 3200mhz cl 14 flare x ram and it could run at 2933 and 2666mhz (now  only able to on run aut at 2400mhz, 2666mhz it won't) and my pc booted and rebooted fine.



Easiest way to test my ram is to buy a new pair of ram to se if they can run above my current speed 2400mhz and 2666mhz, which is more easy than having to buy a new mb an try that with my ryzen flare x ram.



Just don't know what to buy since i need a new pair if i have to rma my ram


G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3200 C16 DC - 16GB  F4-3200C16D-16GVGB

Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 C16 RD DC - 16GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R

Kingston HyperX Pred DDR4-3200 DC - 16GB HX432C16PB3K2/16

G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-3600 C19 DC - 16GB  F4-3600C19D-16GVRB


That's about the cheapest ram i can get delivered monday if i order them today or early tomorrow, cpu i5 8400

My mb is an  Asus TUF Z370-PRO GAMING


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ehh I read GPU swap and my first thought is 'DDU'.. start fresh, reinstall OS and/or double check driver conflicts

Not seeing how BIOS updates are needed because you used the card before.


----------



## gasolin (Mar 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Ehh I read GPU swap and my first thought is 'DDU'.. start fresh, reinstall OS and/or double check driver conflicts
> 
> Not seeing how BIOS updates are needed because you used the card before.




I updated my bios because there was a newer bios and it might  fix my ram (not vram) problems

I used ddu


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2019)

reset your bios, test both sticks seperately see if you can run the higher speeds on each, run memtest, reseat and clean GPU contacts/pcie slot. before you go and buy a new set.


----------



## gasolin (Mar 30, 2019)

I have reset my bios, it gets reset every time you update the bios.

Tried the 2 grey ram slots and i for some reason don't think  memtest would help me. 

It's not a stability problem it's a speed/mhz problem, they can't run at there native speed 3200mhz which they have done for the whole of 2019 and the last half of 2018, you know i can't test them at a speed where they won't boot, so i have to run the ram at speed where they are stabil,running normal like 2400mhz, i don't have any problems with stability running my ram at 2400mhz.

I can only test my ram at a speed where they are stable, can memtest tell my why they can't run at 3200mhz? Its's stable at 2400mhz (aut in the bios), would memtest show any unstability,errors?

If new ram won't run at there native speed there something wrong with my mb

If there isn't any problems with the native ram speed, i have to use the ram normal, everday use, they way i use my pc to see if there is any unstability, if ther happen to be som unstability i can use memtest.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2019)

So you can confirm trying each stick on it's own, you still can't run them higher than 2400mhz in any slot? if it's the RAM then memtest could well show up that their unstable even at 2400. I can't see 2 sticks of RAM both failing at the same time though... it could well be the board or even the CPU as the memory controller is built into it these days, but the whole point of testing the RAM 1st is to rule that out and look at the next likely culprit. This happened when you swapped GPU's, have you swapped them back and still the same issue.


----------



## gasolin (Mar 30, 2019)

Only have 1 gpu

Could be the cpu but i personally never had cpu problems

If new ram works at native speed (like 3200 or 3600mhz) i could go back and test my current ram since it's easy to switch ram to test them


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2019)

Seems like you're going to order the RAM already, in that case get a kit from the motherboard's QVL at least you can rule out incompatibility.


----------



## gasolin (Mar 30, 2019)

I have to try some different ram since it's stable on 2400mhz, i don't know if new ram would run at there rated speed

If they do i have to rma my ram or mabye memtest them before i send them back, same speed problem from new ram it's either the mb or cpu.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2019)

the i5-8400 has native support for 2666MHz Ram
XMP profile should allow it to run at 3200MHz unless that Ram is specific for AMD and doesn't have XMP for some reason.


----------



## gasolin (Mar 31, 2019)

it use to run fine with xmp, atm ram testing im just not shure what speed they are running at




I found out that neither ram cpu nor graphics card was the problem

It was my pci e express slot it won't run with 3200mhz ram running at 3200mhz

Have a little bonus info, have had som artifacts  on my 2'nd display.

Sometimes it bounces fine when the frames were set to 32000mhz but there was no picture or error, with open cabinet so I could see the led just above 24pin current and under the mem ok button (did not work when I tried it), i so vga light up when i rebooted, I changed to the pci express slot below and my pc botted with 3200 mhz ram running at 3200mhz, it now runs with x8 3.0 not a big loss

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/10.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/20.html

Unfortunately, it was the worst because a motherboard takes longer than a ram change


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 1, 2019)

must me nice to afford extra sticks of RAM to fiddle with, I use G.Skill NT and simply overclocked it as fast as it would go


----------



## Rasmmer (Apr 2, 2019)

If i were you,i must buy a new one.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

so fare it works using my second pci express slot


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

I cant understand what the pcie slots have to do with how fast the memory runs. It's like fixing the brakes on your car and the heater starts working better.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I cant understand what the pcie slots have to do with how fast the memory runs. It's like fixing the brakes on your car and the heater starts working better.



I drive a French car, you'd be surprised


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

well it was after i had a gtx 2060 in my pc i returnede it and my ram wouldn't run 3200mhz when my gpu was in the pc express slot x16 3.0


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> well it was after i had a gtx 2060 in my pc i returnede it and my ram wouldn't run 3200mhz when my gpu was in the pc express slot x16 3.0



That might be related in some way to you using an IGP instead of the dedicated GPU. It will put additional load on the CPU = power draw = might affect other voltages.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That might be related in some way to you using an IGP instead of the dedicated GPU. It will put additional load on the CPU = power draw = might affect other voltages.



What?  I never used the igpu


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> What?  I never used the igpu



OK. Just going off you saying you returned the 2060 and having problems afterwards.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> well it was after i had a gtx 2060 in my pc i returnede it and my ram wouldn't run 3200mhz when my gpu was in the pc express slot x16 3.0


Right. I get it.. but it doesn't make sense as they are two unrelated systems. If that is truly happening sounds like the board, somehow, is bad. But again... they are not related items.. different trace paths, everything. 

In the other slot, is the GPU running x8 speeds now I assume?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> OK. Just going off you saying you returned the 2060 and having problems afterwards.



Yes, i tried pci express slot x8 3.0 and it  worked, i ordered ryzen since i had no idea if it was the mb or cpu (wanted to update cpu or gpu), if i stil have the problem i can relate it to the ram and last would be my gpu. 



EarthDog said:


> In the other slot, is the GPU running x8 speeds now I assume?



It was running fine at x8 3.0, i got the ram to run 3200mhz cl 14

Even when x8 3.0 3200mhz  is better then x16 3.0 and 2400mhz or 2666mhz ram  and almost normal speed.

Now on rysen  i have to tweak it more to get the ram running at 3200mhz cl 14 (not in the qvl list but the ram is supported with the mb asus prime x470-pro according to g skíll and i know they work with a asus prime x370-pro mb)

So after tweaking i will know if the ram is unstable or the gpu (have memtested my ram)

When the ram speed was to high  with my gpu in the x16 3.0 slot, i got black screen when i tried to boote, lower ram speed or changing pci express slot and it worked normal


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Even when x8 3.0 3200mhz is better then x16 3.0 and 2400mhz or 2666mhz ram and almost normal speed.


Is it? Noticably (it isn't). 

That is the thing, with Intel, that speed is nothing (3200 mhz). I don't know what happened, but it makes zero sense that switching slots affected the memory. Something else is happened that may, somehow, be a byproduct of it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2019)

Reseat the CPU


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't know

So fare i have to tweak ram a bit to get it to run 3200mhz and i have 14 days to return it and get all of my money back if returned with no damage

I think i will keep it even when a i5 8400 is better in games since i have big expertations for ryzen 3 that they present late may

https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/lisa-s...5EUfUHweHSfVI5UwLayhSrdMFLnIpbD1b8fexMdY5hDcA



jmcslob said:


> Reseat the CPU



Havent touch my i5 for more then 6 month, not even applied new thermal paste since i got my cpu cooler


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I don't know
> 
> So fare i have to tweak ram a bit to get it to run 3200mhz and i have 14 days to return it and get all of my money back if returned with no damage
> 
> ...


Did you bump your cooler when removing the old GFX or when you put in the new one?
It's a long shot.... But changing a GFX doesn't degrade ram speed.
Did this happen directly after the BIOS update?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Did you bump your cooler when removing the old GFX or when you put in the new one?
> It's a long shot.... But changing a GFX doesn't degrade ram speed.
> Did this happen directly after the BIOS update?



No not after bios update

Might be the ram, having to test,mb,cpu,gpu can be difficult if you only have one of each

They won't run 3200 mhz in ryzen although they are qvl with my mb


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

Wait a minute.... I am confused. These sticks are not running on the PC in your system specs? Did I miss where you mentioned that point? You mention Ryzen in post 22, but I don't think you outright said this was for a Ryzen system until now............................


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

They are in my system, doesn't matter if it's ryzen ram, it's samsung d ram as they are the best for ryzen and also works with intel.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

Samsung B-die you mean?

All I am saying is that on Ryzen platforms, they are finicky with RAM... even those sticks on their QVL lists can have issues. It isn't intel where you can install a potato and it will work. 

Also, Ryzen 1 or Ryzen 2? Relevant information is helpful.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

Samsung b die if you will, they work good with ryzen and theres not problem using them wit an intel cpu


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2019)

The Intel CPU portion is 100% irrelevant as we are, apparently, talking about these working in a Ryzen based system. My point above was that Ryzen still has a few memory quirks where with Intel you can install a potato and it will likely work.

Again, even if it is on the QVL list, AMD Ryzen memory can be finicky...... and again...... Ryzen 1 or Ryzen 2? I ask as the first gen ryzens tend to have more compatibility issues. You said the motherboard (what motherboard?) was updated and the AGESA updates? 

If you want help, you need to be more forthcoming with the right information.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

ryzen 2 latest bios


----------



## Redwoodz (Apr 2, 2019)

Pretty sure it's not the RAM. In fact I will buy you a new set of 3200CL16 in trade for your sticks.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

so why do you think it's not my ram?

Update rysen won't run my ram faster then 2933mhz if i go 3000mhz or higher it won't boot or crashes som bsod memory thing, i have used d.o.c.p (xmp).

old setup rysen x370 it only could run 2933mhz until later updates and it ran 3200mhz same mb as i have now just x470 should run my ram at 3200mhz since ruzen 2000 and 400 mb are better at ram.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> so why do you think it's not my ram?
> 
> Update rysen won't run my ram faster then 2933mhz if i go 3000mhz or higher it won't boot or crashes som bsod memory thing, i have used d.o.c.p (xmp).
> 
> old setup rysen x370 it only could run 2933mhz until later updates and it ran 3200mhz same mb as i have now just x470 should run my ram at 3200mhz since ruzen 2000 and 400 mb are better at ram.


To get them to go faster you're going to have to manually adjust the timings and voltages.
For instance try CL18-18-18 39 @1.35v @3200mhz
Or CL 16-18-18 39


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> To get them to go faster you're going to have to manually adjust the timings and voltages.
> For instance try CL18-18-18 39 @1.35v @3200mhz
> Or CL 16-18-18 39



it did run at 14 14 14 34 that's is a bit extreme 16 18 18 39

It does support F4-3200C16D-16GFX 16-16-16-36  i have to try that even when g skill say it's supported in 14 14 14 34 (ryzen)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2019)

gasolin said:


> it did run at 14 14 14 34 that's is a bit extreme 16 18 18 39
> 
> It does support F4-3200C16D-16GFX 16-16-16-36  i have to try that even when g skill say it's supported in 14 14 14 34


I'm sure the memory can do those nice tight timings but your CPU can't.
Those timings aren't supposed to be where you end but just a beginning to figure out what your CPU is capable of.
You might just be stuck at 2933...


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 2, 2019)

"After a short period with a rtx 2060 i switced back to my rx 580 and for some reason... "   Why would anyone do that...

I found out that neither ram cpu nor graphics card was the problem

It was my pci e express slot it won't run with 3200mhz ram running at 3200mhz...


Wut?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 2, 2019)

Gasaraki said:


> "After a short period with a rtx 2060 i switced back to my rx 580 and for some reason... "
> 
> Well there's your problem...



WHAT?



Gasaraki said:


> "After a short period with a rtx 2060 i switced back to my rx 580 and for some reason... "   Why would anyone do that...
> 
> I found out that neither ram cpu nor graphics card was the problem
> 
> ...




For some reason when i changed pc i express slot i was again able to run the ram at 3200mhz (intel)

Atm on ryzen i can't run my ram at 3200mhz


My asus prime x470 pro supports  G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB  cl 14 but not G skill flare x 3200mhz cl 14 only cl 16 so i have to try running them at cl 16 next time i make some adjustments



jmcslob said:


> To get them to go faster you're going to have to manually adjust the timings and voltages.
> For instance try CL18-18-18 39 @1.35v @3200mhz
> Or CL 16-18-18 39




No luck but i got it to run 14 14 14 34 67 at 2933mhz


Update

Back on my intel system so fare running at the speed it should and passmark memory test,benchmark is no noticeable faster then ryzen since my ram runs at 3200mhz cl 14


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 4, 2019)

@gasolin 
Out of curiosity would you run the CPU-Z benchmark and post your results?
submit your results and share the link


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2019)

I had to go back to the op as I'm confused, you're talking about an intel and a ryzen system here in OP you can't get it to work at 3200 on intel system which is what the op was about where are we at now, what system is this damn ram for?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 5, 2019)

I can sort of  get it to work on intel but not rated speed on ryzen.

it doesn't matter what ram it is, it's usable on both intel and amd, like an ssd works on both intel and amd based systems.


Im moving to ryzen since i had problems returning the mb, i was a bit pissed at the store that wouldn't credit the mb so instead of buying my old setup back, im buying a ryzen 5 2600x with higher ghz and xfr.

https://valid.x86.fr/t70htl

https://valid.x86.fr/q0pdyn 

I chose to just use aut for the ram since i can't run them at 3200 cl 14

I chose to sell my ram so i could get some ram on the qvl list Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 C15 BK DC - 16GB i sold my ram today


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 6, 2019)

gasolin said:


> it doesn't matter what ram it is, it's usable on both intel and amd, like an ssd works on both intel and amd based systems.


RAM is not like that at all. In theory...sure... in practice.. no.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 6, 2019)

I have always had a slight penalty with RAM's speed on my Ryzen systems. 3200MHz. RAM running at 2933MHz. sounds familiar.
My Intel boxes all run their RAM at the rated XMP speeds without issues.

The only Ryzen box that Is still here in my house is an R5-1600X with GSKill DDR4-2400MHz. RAM that is running at 2394.2MHz.
I'm not sure what happened to that missing 5.8MHz, (it's set to use the XMP-2 Timings) but I'm not bothered by it.

I'm using an ASUS ROG Strix B350-F Gaming mainboard and an AMD Wraith Prism RGB CPU Cooler on it.
The few minor benches that I've run on it are producing expected results every time.

I do plan on another Ryzen system once the new Boards/CPU come out in a few months. This one will be for me and will have fast RAM, and water cooling.
I plan to keep it for a long time.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 6, 2019)

mabye like bus speed not always being 100, most of the time it's 99.7- 99.9, something like that


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 6, 2019)

gasolin said:


> mabye like bus speed not alway being 100, most of the time it's 99.7- 99.9, something like that


Spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 6, 2019)

Tune it in.
Every AMD ever meets the minimum specs in every way for what it's sold as but they always do something better than what you got with very rare exceptions...they just need tuned.
Ryzen seems to really like high speed memory even sloppy...not stupid sloppy like hot dog down a hallway sloppy but meh, sloppy.
I can't tell you how many times I've had to reset the bios manually trying to tune in a board, cpu and memory...it is your shit...explore.
The last mobo I fried the VRM's on I was given $10 to choose it...no joke Microcenter had Phenom 2 x2 555 with $50 off a compatible mobo and I got an MSI 760 AM3+ for $50-$50 + a $10 mir.
Just don't be obnoxious about and when you're not sure if what you're doing is way beyond....ask.
anyways have fun with it in whatever way you like....enjoy it


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2019)

gasolin said:


> mabye like bus speed not always being 100, most of the time it's 99.7- 99.9, something like that



Yeah, the bus speed fluctuates up and down all the time. (a little bit)
Either way, I'm happy with it the way it is _because my wife_ is happy with it the way it is.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 7, 2019)

That is normal and at least for Intel, is called spread spectrum. It's because if EMI iirc.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2019)

So  *gasolin,*

*Did you get your system up and running properly?*


----------



## gasolin (Apr 7, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> So  *gasolin,*
> 
> *Did you get your system up and running properly?*




Yes,no

It's running fine with my ram at 2400mhz (they are not on the qvl list) at cpu at 4ghz  (stock,on aut it boost up to 4.2ghz).

Tried to oc to 4.1 ghz but sort of failed just buy changing multiplier to 41, vcore, loadline calibration, settinge vddr cpu and soc current capability to 120-130,changing xpu,soc power phase control to extreme  it failed in ibt (setting vcore and the power phase control,soc,cpu current capability to more normal values and 4ghz it ran ibt fine)

I was hoping for 4.2ghz on all cores at max 1.4 volt

I didn't as i hoped for get my new ram yesterday but wil get them tomorrow where i also will try to oc it again to 4.1 ghz, also i receive my 2'nd scythe mugen 5 fan later next week so i can try to oc a bit more.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm sure you're better off on auto with 2nd gen Ryzen anyway as XFR and PBO will boost as high or higher as a manual OC, what's your RAM's rated speed?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 7, 2019)

3200mhz but it's the old ram that would run stable at 3200mhz

I just feel cpu speed is fluctuating a bit to much at auto (speed)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

it will jump up and down continuously though as long as it stays stable under load I wouldn't worry about, have you ordered some RAM from the QVL now?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 7, 2019)

I did mention that  Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 C15 BK DC - 16GB there is alot more 3000mhz cl 15 ram on the qvl list and then 3200mhz ram and  cheaper than 3200mhz ram

12x 3200mhz ram on the qvl list Min 87x 3000mhz on the qvl list 4x 2933mhz ram on the qvl list (LOL)


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> it will jump up and down continuously though as long as it stays stable under load I wouldn't worry about


This. Good advice.

Mine is running rock solid doing its own thing (faster or slower) when it wants to. And as I said before, if Wifey is happy with it, I am too.
Gonna build an I7-9900K starting in a few minutes. Hoping to get it to 5.1 or so, all of the time.

Your new RAM and the extra CPU cooler fan just may make a big difference in the way it runs. Good luck with it.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 7, 2019)

And it's a binned chip (x) right?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

I really rate Asrock boards, I've had constant bios updates for 2 years and apart from maybe the first bios, all the RAM I have used on it has been able to run at it's rated speed even when I had 2 mismatched sticks of ddr4 2800, one was corsair and the other was gskill I think, but they ran together at 2800mhz for the best part of a year and a half. The teamgroup ones in my specs aren't even in the QVL but ran at 3000 16.18.18 their rated speed as soon as I popped them in and now run at 3200 14.17.17 happily, can't seem to get above 3200 though I'm thinking that's probably more down to the 1st gen Ryzen IMC than the RAM.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 7, 2019)

gasolin said:


> And it's a binned chip (x) right?


It was one that AMD provided to a reviewer when they first came out. So it may be a binned chip.
I got it about 8 months ago.



NdMk2o1o said:


> I really rate Asrock boards, I've had constant bios updates for 2 years and apart from maybe the first bios, all the RAM I have used on it has been able to run at it's rated speed even when I had 2 mismatched sticks of ddr4 2800, one was corsair and the other was gskill I think, but they ran together at 2800mhz for the best part of a year and a half. The teamgroup ones in my specs aren't even in the QVL but ran at 3000 16.18.18 their rated speed as soon as I popped them in and now run at 3200 14.17.17 happily, can't seem to get above 3200 though I'm thinking that's probably more down to the 1st gen Ryzen IMC than the RAM.



ASRock makes fine boards. I just sold a Z270 ASRock board to a friend with a 7700K part in it. That one was solid too.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

Strange it only runs cl 16 when i have set it to 15 in the bios https://valid.x86.fr/pyqf2a 3000mhz cl 15 is surpose to be as fast as 3200 mhz cl 16 so i might try oc to 3200mhz cl 16


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Strange it only runs cl 16 when i have set it to 15 in the bios https://valid.x86.fr/pyqf2a 3000mhz cl 15 is surpose to be as fast as 3200 mhz cl 16 so i might try oc to 3200mhz cl 16
> 
> 
> View attachment 120578


can You show SPD tab as well?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

yes strange, they wouldn't run 3200 mhz


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> yes strange, they wouldn't run 3200 mhz
> 
> View attachment 120580


These are not Flare X lol also these Corsair sticks are *NOT *Bdies.
samsung bdie list
Not on the list.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

I didn't say it's flare x ram
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory-QVL-Ryzen-2nd--Generation-processors.pdf






For some reasaon i can't se the version number of the ram  since asus shows the ram edition  ver3.23,5.29 or 5.30, all i can see is the ram is from 2015, i guess it's not 4 year old but that started making corsai vengance lpx ram in 2015


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I didn't say it's flare x ram, it's on  the qvl list (don't know if you can see it)
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory-QVL-Ryzen-2nd--Generation-processors.pdf
> 
> View attachment 120586


I can. Rated speed for ryzen 2nd gen: 3000mhz with CL15, there You go lol
Set XMP switch in bios or set Your timings accordingly to readout in cpu-z.
gentlemen, we are done here.

also

in this and other topic You created, from the beginning You were talking Flare X not working 3200mhz so dont confuse ppl who try to help...

RESPONSE TO EDIT 


gasolin said:


> For some reasaon i can't se the version number of the ram since asus shows the ram edition ver3.23,5.29 or 5.30, all i can see is the ram is from 2015, i guess it's not 4 year old but that started making corsai vengance lpx ram in 2015


I dont see that info anywhere there.
I see sk hynix memories rated 3000mhz cl15. which is how its supposed to be.
You can try to OC Your ram to 3200mhz cl14. 
It might or might not be possible.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

bios are set to 15 17 17  35

update it won't run the ram a cl 15 and i think the bios no matter what setting i use dcop or aut has problems setting the right value for Bank Cycle Time TRC i now have it at 52 in #61 the value is 70 although cpu z say 52.

It won't run cl 15, im surprised ram is still on some mb's a problem, first bios for my mb is from 2018/03/09  just a bit more than 1 year ago


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> bios are set to 15 17 17  35


because that is their rated speed at xmp profile, good.
overclocking is another story, probably something You couldnt manage on Your own without more research.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency  read this to learn more about latency.
also I encourage You to search for any ram oc tutorials on You mb.
good luck


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I can. Rated speed for ryzen 2nd gen: 3000mhz with CL15, there You go lol
> Set XMP switch in bios or set Your timings accordingly to readout in cpu-z.
> gentlemen, we are done here.
> 
> ...



I didn't confuse anybody i had flare x ram, just ordered corsair ram friday, got them today

If i didn't mentioned that my pc crashed when ram timings where 15 17 17  35 (trc on aut it was 70) now it's 15 17 17  35 and trc 52


Hwinfor64 and cpu z just shows 16 17 17 35 52   cpu on aut,vcore on aut


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I didn't confuse anybody i had flare x ram, just ordered corsair ram friday, got them today
> 
> If i didn't mentioned that my pc crashed when ram timings where 15 17 17  35 (trc on aut it was 70) now it's 15 17 17  35 and trc 52
> 
> ...


https://www.anandtech.com/show/12542/overclocking-the-amd-ryzen-apus-guide-results/5 
like this? I mean did You set them by Yourself or did You load xmp profile like in this article?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

it just wants to set cl to 16 at 15 it crashes, bsod





Lorec said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/12542/overclocking-the-amd-ryzen-apus-guide-results/5
> like this? I mean did You set them by Yourself or did You load xmp profile like in this article?



I set it manually,  i can't run it at cl 15

I get problems when running them at 3000mhz 16 17 17 35 51 1t  i managed to pass ibt at standard with the ran at 2993mhz 16 17 17 35 52 1t


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> it just wants to set cl to 16 at 15 it crashes, bsodView attachment 120595
> 
> 
> 
> ...



listen, if those sticks are rated to work on xmp 2.0 at 3000mhz  15-17-17-35 1.35V, then first load those timings from a dedicated xmp profile. 
Manual setting is for tigher timings those sticks werent meant for (but *MIGHT* possibly handle). 

If they fail to run at rated speeds then return them to the shop.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

why return them ?

Don't you know ram on a ryzen mb can be tricky to get to run at there rated speed?

Xmp is for intel DCOP is for ryzen (atleast for ryzen) they won't run 15 17 17 17 35 1.35v using dcop bios sets the cl to 16

My ram ar these https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3000C15#tab-tech-specs


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Don't you know ram on a ryzen mb can be tricky to get to run at there rated speed?


Well yes and no, specifically tested sticks will have their xmp working always, like those flare x`s you had before.
Those sticks You have now are not tested for ryzen. 

Oh well, that means You have to test timings until You find a configuration that works.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

the corasir ram is on the Qvl list

I remember from experience that ram for ryzen only ran 2666 mhz if you where lucky, when ryzen was new, in it's early stage.

I have had ryzen mb's where my flare x didn't run faster then 2933mhz.

Many people say get ram from the Qvl list it's the best


----------



## Lorec (Apr 8, 2019)

I have g.skill flare x 3200mhz cl14 on my msi x470 gaming plus mobo.
I just checked QVL and my ram sticks are not on the list. 
When I was buying ram I chose Samsung Bdie tested with ryzen. 
XMP works out of the box.
?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 8, 2019)

One problem i have if ram settings or ram settings and MABYE cpu is oced so it's not stable, is that i get bsod, when i set cpu and mostly ram to more safe setting my pc boots up normal

One of them being system32 ntoskrnl.exe 0xc0000428 and sometimes another number i don't get it if my ram basically runs at safe setting

Tried this 








2666mhz it's stable standard ibt

How is the fluctuation from the cpu,is it safe? 

To me it's almost as if and engine runs with different rpm from the pistons, the speed from  the diffferent cores goes up and down in speed all the time, is that okay when it does it all the time?


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

I dont like ibt. How about You stress test Your PC in actual workloads You planned it for? That is games.

I have no clue what is that video about, neither does the bro who made it.

Cpu clock will fluctuate bcoz fsb does.
Very slightly I mind You.

On stock, some cores will go 3.9ghz others will stay 3.4.
That is why You need to set in bios that OC applies to all cores. It may need more  voltage than auto can offer so for example 4ghz all cores at 1.3V

How about You clear all changes and start from the scratch.
1) Your cpu and ram on stock
2) Your ram at rated xmp speeds
3) OC Your cpu from ryzen master
4) Check stability in actual worloads


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 9, 2019)

Just run everything stock... every change you've made has a negligible effect on actual performance


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just run everything stock... every change you've made has a negligible effect on actual performance


that ram kit on stock will run at 2133mhz... that will lower his ryzen performance considerably.
thats how ryzen works.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

yes ryzen like fast ram alot more then intel.

when oc is unstable i often get bsod or ibt within less then 5 min being unstable

Mabye vcore is to low at 4ghz around 1.29375 volt or just under 1.300 volt at 4ghz.

Atm im at 2800 mhz  (highest ram speed specified in the asus manual before max rated ram speed from corsair 2933mhz and 3000mhz), it only wants to run the ram at cl 15 when the mhz is very low

When i had flare x 3200 mhz cl14 i couldn't get it stable higher then 2933mhz but only 100% stable at lower mhz i thought that ram on the Qvl list would run better relative to there rated max they have regardless what type of ram they are (samsung b, sk hynix....).


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Atm im at 2800 mhz (highest ram speed specified in the asus manual before max rated ram speed from corsair 2933mhz and 3000mhz)


highest specified is 3600mhz from what I read on asus website.



gasolin said:


> when i had flare x 3200 mhz cl14 i couldn't get it stable higher then 2933mhz but only 100% stable at lower mhz i thought that ram on the Qvl list would run better


impossible that any from qvl would run better than highly binned flare x with xmp tuned *specifically *for ryzen+ .
maybe at that time Your cpu overclock interrupted Your ram.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Havent touch my i5 for more then 6 month, not even applied new thermal paste since i got my cpu cooler



No but you may have inadvertently knocked the Cooler leading to an unsettled CPU whilst removing/moving the Dimm's  around


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

Lorec said:


> highest specified is 3600mhz from what I read on asus website.



highest rated ram speed before my rams rated speed 3000mhz is 2800mhz and 2933mhz 

A i remember there is some mhz between 2666 mhz and 2800mhz you can choose in the bios when ocing but i have chose to use the asus rated speed  which is 3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666/2400/2133 MHz  to increase the chance of my ram running stable.

Ram timing shure looks a bit odd, right? (tRAS and tRC)  For some reason i have to go low (mhz) if i want to have my ram running at cl 15. Compatibility ? I can't imagine they would say my ram should work with my mb at rated speed if it doesn't, so i must have some kind of problem not just that my ram isn't samungs b die https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory-QVL-Ryzen-2nd--Generation-processors.pdf 









Lorec said:


> impossible that any from qvl would run better than highly binned flare x with xmp tuned *specifically *for ryzen+ .
> maybe at that time Your cpu overclock interrupted Your ram.



Som one in here i think it was, said that flare x isn't ryzen ram, it's threadripper ram, where trident z is ryzen ram, it's just that when ryzen was new the only ryzen rated ram was g skill flare x so i don't know why he is saying flare x is threadripper ram.

If any has the same mb and ram as i have i would appriciate it if  would se what settings,timings they use and try them


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vengeance-lpx-and-ryzen.254310/#post-4027337 
Looks like its common problem with Ryzen and Corsair ram.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

Lorec said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vengeance-lpx-and-ryzen.254310/#post-4027337
> Looks like its common problem with Ryzen and Corsair ram.




Also for some reanson had problems with flare x ram.

I wonder why ryzen still have ram problems


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Also for some reanson had problems with flare x ram.
> 
> I wonder why ryzen still have ram problems


You had problem. My flare X work beautifully with my ryzen 2600


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Also for some reanson had problems with flare x ram.
> 
> I wonder why ryzen still have ram problems


Corsair ram is pants unless you're buying the higher end stuff, though this could be a combination of that and your board not being able to run them at their rated speed despite what the qvl says as I've had better luck on my asrock ab350m board which was about £70


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

Lorec said:


> You had problem. My flare X work beautifully with my ryzen 2600




Not the same mb i have an asus prime x470 pro mb



NdMk2o1o said:


> Corsair ram is pants unless you're buying the higher end stuff, though this could be a combination of that and your board not being able to run them at their rated speed despite what the qvl says as I've had better luck on my asrock ab350m board which was about £70



I have corsair vengeance lpx ram, i have often wondered why so many wants/use corsair vengeance lpx ram, as if they are just the industry standard or just have some kind of magical speed.

I mean you can get ram as cheap and low profiled as corsair vengeance lpx ram

I bought corsair ram because they are on the qvl list, reasonable price, friday i bought them, monday the where slightly cheaper, i asked the store if i could get the difference, i was lucky to get that, no clearance problems with my cpu cooler (which is about all ram lol) and they had the ram where buy most of my hardware.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2019)

If you're around 2800+ then you'll see no discernable difference trying to push them much higher anyway so I wouldn't worry too much about it, I wouldn't want any lower as on ryzen the performance does start to take a hit and there's quite a difference between 2133/2800-3000mhz from there I'd try lowering the timings and stick with that.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

As mentioned a few times it only seems like at a very low mhz i can run the ram at cl 15

I have to google my mb and ram to see what what people can run the ram at and how they do it (older bios, special settings....)

I would like to run my ram ast fast as possible (3200mhz cl15) and stock cpu, try lowering vcore when all is stable (if temps are stable not fluctuating because of the cpu changing speed alot) or high cpu speed 4.2ghz  and mabye ram would just run 2800mhz, slightly lower then rated speed.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> As mentioned a few times it only seems like at a very low mhz i can run the ram at cl 15
> 
> I have to google my mb and ram to see what what people can run the ram at. and how they do it (oldr bios, special settings....)
> 
> I would like to run my ram ast fast as possible (3200mhz cl15) and stock cpu, try lowering vcore when all is stable (if temps are stable not fluctuating because of the cpu changing speed alot) or high cpu speed 4.2ghz  and mabye ram would just run 2800mhz, slightly lower then rated speed.



those corsair sticks are not meant to run at that speed, you cant even get them at 3000mhz.
take 2800mhz if You cant better. 
Im not really sure but I think clocks are more important than timings in this case.
makes infinity fabric run at 1400mhz which controls everything so yeah...

EDIT:
Definitely ram clock is more important than cpu clock.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

They need som strange high timings relative triede vengeance lpx 3000 mhz cl 16 setting but i can tRAS was set til 36 not 38


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 9, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I really rate Asrock boards, I've had constant bios updates for 2 years and apart from maybe the first bios, all the RAM I have used on it has been able to run at it's rated speed even when I had 2 mismatched sticks of ddr4 2800, one was corsair and the other was gskill I think, but they ran together at 2800mhz for the best part of a year and a half. The teamgroup ones in my specs aren't even in the QVL but ran at 3000 16.18.18 their rated speed as soon as I popped them in and now run at 3200 14.17.17 happily, can't seem to get above 3200 though I'm thinking that's probably more down to the 1st gen Ryzen IMC than the RAM.




I have used GIgabyte and Asus boards on AM4 and all the boards I build for clients now are As Rock. Why? As Rock is the best MB vendor in my opinion for Ryzenm including TR4


----------



## Lorec (Apr 9, 2019)

gasolin said:


> They need som strange high timings relative triede vengeance lpx 3000 mhz cl 16 setting but i can tRAS was set til 36 not 38
> 
> View attachment 120667



seems that with those sticks on that board this is the sweet spot lol enjoy



kapone32 said:


> I have used GIgabyte and Asus boards on AM4 and all the boards I build for clients now are As Rock. Why? As Rock is the best MB vendor in my opinion for Ryzenm including TR4



well im an msi fanboy myself so yeah.  
lack of proper troubleshooting hurts but  I gotta say I love the bios.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lorec said:


> seems that with those sticks on that board this is the sweet spot lol enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't speak for MSI I have not used one of their boards recently. I have been thinking of getting one.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

new update

First 3.6ghz and 2933 mhz 16 20 20 36 69 1t

I changed the speed to 3.8 ghz and 38 in the ram settings, unstable so i changed back from 38 to 36 and more vcore (it needs alot) now on 4ghz 16 20 20 36 69 1t and 1.400 volt max temps in ibt standard 74c digi+vrm settings i can't remember

Im going for 3000mhz and im gonna lower vcore at 4ghz to minimize heat,hoping when my 2'nd scythe mugen 5 fan arrives i can get max 70c at 4ghz and lower vcore with 2 fans

Next im gonna try ibt above standard



Lorec said:


> seems that with those sticks on that board this is the sweet spot lol enjoy
> 
> well im an msi fanboy myself so yeah.
> lack of proper troubleshooting hurts but  I gotta say I love the bios.




Ram timings are way of cpu z, the rated timings, i have tried alot of asus,asrock,gigabyte and msi mb's in less then 10 years.

I like asus bios more then, let's say gigabyte, i once tried there absolut top mb for ryzen, i can tell you one thing about this board, it was sooo choppy,lagging when moving the mouse in the bios, even when i could make dpi higher, the cursor in the bios move extremly slow and lagging.

Never experienced something that horribly thing another thing is the bios was a bit limiting in features it felt old, disapointing for gigabytes best mb.

Thought a top of the line mb would last me into ryzen 3000, it couldn't.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 9, 2019)

Have you changed the soc voltage? 1.15 is the safest recommended iirc and could help with ram instability. I have mine set so where between 1.125-1.15 (can't recall off the top of my head) and vram is at 1.4v and I've never had a memory related crash or bsod though ymmv with your board. Also I think it's trfc (usually between 250 - 450/500ish) I had to manually change mine from what ryzen calculator recommended as it wasn't stable until I set this quite high to 425 from about 300. Are you using ryzen calculator? I decided not to in the end as I couldn't get my ram stable using all the recommended settings and used my stock xmp profile instead just tweaking the main timings, trfc and voltage.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

I have changed soc but only to 0.98750 i think, maybe that is stock value, im not shure, load line calibration to level 2 and either 110% or 120% those with % in value (can't remember what they are called)

Just feel that it's extreme timings i have to have to get it stable at 2933mhz 18 20 20 36 69

Stock i 15 17 17 35 53 at 3000mhz

I have tried ryzen ram calculator, have never worked for me

As you can se in the link vcore is pretty high if i lower i get all kinds of bsod or my pc won't boote or reboote, i think it set to 1.4750 and raised load line calibration to level 2 cpu and soc

prime 95 small fft 75c ibt high can go up to 78-80 in the most extreme situation with som settings that gave me most heat. my scond fan is on it's way so i should get it tomorrow (nice)

https://valid.x86.fr/vvn944

max vcore for a ryzen 5 2600X ?

Raising soc made more workers stop in prime 95 blend (lots of ram testing).

Atm ram is at 2800mhz 14  18 18 49 67 (hwinfo64 settings except for 18 18 that should be 16 16 and i think i used 16 16) vcore 1.375volt.

cl 14 omg, prime 95 blend runs fine no workers stopped.



Final update

From another forum (my thread)

Take all RAM out except a single stick. After that, flash the latest bios (uefi). Then add the other RAM and load DOCP in uefi.


With 1 ram stick i didn't seem to be able to boote in to the bios, tried diffferent combinations (ram slots), wouldn't se my flash drive so i used my drive c



Installed bios, rebooted and shut down my pc so i could put in the last ram stick in my mb (grey slot witch is not recommeded for 2 ram sticks, i just don't wanna tempt fate and try the black ram slots) did disable fast boot and cpu stock (gonna oc it, i kind of get some ocd when speed is fluctuation that much with the cpu on aut)



booted a bit slow do to disabling fast boot, i checked settings (se pictures) thought what the hell (i don't wanna try cl15) and only have to reboote since i forgot to make a custom fan cure for my fans and set speed to 38 or 40.


Ibt seems fine as well as prime 95

https://valid.x86.fr/6c4wql


----------



## gasolin (Apr 11, 2019)

https://valid.x86.fr/kvbzig


----------



## Lorec (Apr 11, 2019)

gasolin said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/kvbzig


so you managed after all. 3200mhz at cl16 is pretty good. 10 ns latency is good.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 11, 2019)

yes but should be equal to 3000mhz cl 15 https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...0mhz-cl15-motherboard-asus-b350-plus.3278238/


----------



## Lorec (Apr 11, 2019)

it is, same latency 10ns.  
plus You winning with 1600mhz clock on which infinity fabric of your cpu will run.  
congrats. 

unless it hurts You that its not as advertised?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 11, 2019)

Kind of worked updating bios with only 1 ram block but strange it won't run 3000mhz cl 15 but would do 3200mhz cl 16 which is just as good, do i dare try + 3200mhz cl 16 or 17?  No, not when 3200mhz is stable


----------



## Lorec (Apr 11, 2019)

id say that ram oc'ing  is not scary,
constantly updating bios is


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 11, 2019)

gasolin said:


> Kind of worked updating bios with only 1 ram block but strange it won't run 3000mhz cl 15 but would do 3200mhz cl 16 which is just as good, do i dare try + 3200mhz cl 16 or 17?  No, not when 3200mhz is stable


Keep 3200 try for cl14


----------



## gasolin (Apr 11, 2019)

it won't do cl 14 im pretty shure


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

what the hell 3000mhz cl 16 ram running 3200 mhz cl 14 https://valid.x86.fr/9kbv7t


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2019)

Why is that mind blowing? It's overclocking.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

They are only rated at 300mhz cl 15 which they won't run with my mb

The other timings are not good enough to make a real difference


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2019)

200 mhz and lowering the CL isnt much, typically.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 200 mhz and lowering the CL isnt much, typically.




I think that is pretty okay since they would run 3000 cl15 only cl 16, normally you can't go lower in cl if you raise mhz

What sub timings should i try, since my ryzen flare x 3200mhz cl 14 scored in the 3100 using the passmark performance test, with my corsair ram at 3200mhz cl 14 i only get a few points under 2300
14 16 16 32 and tRC ?


----------



## Lorec (Apr 17, 2019)

holy crap that is freaking awesome! did You use dram calc for ryzen?  after all this struggle that is even better than expected!

btw whats the deal with constantly switching graphics cards?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2019)

Honestly, to me, memory overclocking is a waste of time as it typically yields so little. You are not benchmarking competitively so, set the rated timings and go is my suggestion. It isn't worth the angst.

Passmark is junk, for the record. Too many variables tested to say one change suddenly makes things better.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

Faster memory cam make a difference 

https://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-m...ryzen-7-2700x-on-the-amd-x470-platform_205154 












EarthDog said:


> Honestly, to me, memory overclocking is a waste of time as it typically yields so little. You are not benchmarking competitively so, set the rated timings and go is my suggestion. It isn't worth the angst.
> 
> Passmark is junk, for the record. Too many variables tested to say one change suddenly makes things better.




I have used it when i had 3200mhz cl 14 flare x ram, no way i can benchmark ryzen flare x ram again using a different benchmark.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2019)

Sure it may seem like a lot going from 2133 to 3200. You are going from 3000 to 3200. Not worth the time or effort for me. You can see there is not too much difference between 2666 and 3200. 

But yeah, passmark is MEH at best, but to run it and isolate memory is not really possible considering the score is based off ALL tests. You can keep at it, but I'd rather set it and use the PC. Youve got a 2060.... you aren't hurting for frames at 1080p.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

3000mhz cl 16 to 3200 cl14


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 17, 2019)

gasolin said:


> 3000mhz cl 16 to 3200 cl14


Yep.. clear on that point. Just use your PC bud...you are not a 1%er...


----------



## gasolin (Apr 17, 2019)

Had to go back to cl 16 but it managed 3333mhz https://valid.x86.fr/vn4kgt

Update 3400mhz cl 16 https://valid.x86.fr/vn4kgt


----------



## gasolin (Jul 20, 2019)

3600mhz cl 18 out of 3000mhz cl 15 ram https://valid.x86.fr/054hjz


----------



## Lorec (Jul 20, 2019)

nice!
I like that cpu oc 4.2ghz at 1.3V as well!


----------

